# Dämpfer mit 200x57 statt 190x51 in Slide 130 (29" 2016)



## MadCyborg (3. Januar 2017)

Hat das zufällig mal jemand gemacht? Spricht irgendwas ganz konkret dagegen (der Gewährleistungsverlust spricht für mich nicht)? Ggf könnte man die Einbaulänge noch durch Offsetbuchsen korrigieren.
Hintergrund: ich interessiere mich stark für die AWK für meine Yari. Die AWK gibts aber bis jetzt nur für Yari/Lyrik-Modelle mit >=150mm Federweg. Die Gabel zu traveln wäre ja recht easy möglich und mit einem Dämpfer mit mehr Hub erreiche ich hinten auch fast 150mm (57*130/51=145mm) Federweg. Grob gerechnet müsste hinterher alles fast so sein wie vorher, nur das die Kiste leicht höher steht.
Im übrigen fände ich es sogar gar nicht so dumm, wenn in Folge des längeren Einbaumaßes das Tretlager minimal hochkommt, für meinen Geschmack setzen die Pedale nämlich viel zu oft auf.


----------



## prolink (6. Januar 2017)

die 10mm Dämpferlänge mehr wirkt sich aber durch die übersetzung der umlenkung viel mehr aus
schraub einfach eine seite vom Dämpfer ab und bewege ihn um 10mm nach oben
dann siehts es ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (8. Januar 2017)

Nuja, die Übersetzung ist statisch gerechnet 130/51= 2,55. Bei 10 mm größerer Einbaulänge sind das eben 25,5 mm. Das ist sicherlich nicht wenig, aber die Gabel würde ja auch 20 mm länger. Selbst wenn höchstens Buchsen mit nur 1 mm Offset passen würden (weiß ich nicht), dann würde das die 5,5 mm Überschuss gegenüber dem Vorderrad schon ausgleichen. Mach also brutto ein 20 mm höheres Rad, dank Sag vielleicht 13 mm? Als Fahrwerkslegastheniker merke ich das vielleicht nicht mal..


----------



## prolink (8. Januar 2017)

Trettlager ist dann so an die 20mm höher..... ist nicht wenig
Offset buchsen gehen maxmial 4mm, jede seite 2mm
wäre aber eine Lösung


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Januar 2017)

Wenn der "längere" Dämpfer reinpaßt, würde ich es machen.
Bei den aktuell sehr tiefen Innenlagern stören die paar mm nach oben nicht, sondern helfen eher.
Von den 10mm Plus an EBL bleiben dank SAG nur 6mm. Das Lager kommt also eher 15mm hoch.
Ein Wert, der durch Reifenwahl und/oder Reifendruck auch anders möglich wäre.


----------

